# arizona in bristol tenn



## madman (May 29, 2010)

a fellow digger found this in a cistern we dug in bristol tenn, a long way from home- interesting


----------



## whiskeyman (May 29, 2010)

I bet it was this fellow: >>


----------



## whiskeyman (May 29, 2010)

talk about a rowdy looking group >


----------



## morbious_fod (May 29, 2010)

Who's the freak flashing the gang sign?


----------



## madman (May 30, 2010)

great bunch of diggers there , the infamous charlie barnett took the pix,  yep thats morbious fod and madman, in the pix, as well as my bud lee and charlies friend  mike who found the badge heres some pix from that dig ,it was a 1910ish house cistern, but the fill was late 30s early 40s


----------



## madman (May 30, 2010)

the gang


----------



## madman (May 30, 2010)

my bud lee in the hole


----------



## madman (May 30, 2010)

some finds 3 cascade ginger ales 2 roanoke va.


----------



## madman (May 30, 2010)

some of the bottles found nothing great but a great experience with good friends


----------



## madman (May 30, 2010)

bottles........


----------



## madman (May 30, 2010)

i think charlies find the poison triloids and his early jumbo p nut butter as well as the bage were the finds of the day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Very cool finds!! Must have been a fun dig


----------



## mdavenport (May 31, 2010)

Hey... why are there no photos of me working, only leaning on a shovel?  Oh... wait... nevermind.


----------



## madman (May 31, 2010)

YOUR IN THE HOLE THAT COUNTS! AND YOU FOUND A NICE BAGE, GOOD EYE! ------------MIKE


----------



## morbious_fod (May 31, 2010)

Quit complaining Mike, I didn't even get an "in the hole" picture. LOL!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 1, 2010)

I like the Chauffer Badge. There's something you don't see every day!


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2010)

Morb...I have mebbe 10 pix of ya standing around..one laying down...and ...hmmm...ok - wait a minit >


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2010)

are ya going in the hole or coming out ? I can't recall...[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2010)

my keepers...2 bakelite rings and a bracelet


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2010)

poison triloids


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2010)

trinkets and beads..


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2010)

think all or some of these are jade...









 nothing all that great ...but we all had a fun time.[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  whiskeyman
> 
> are ya going in the hole or coming out ? I can't recall...[]


 
 That's the great question of the universe isn't it? Are we coming or going.


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 1, 2010)

I think Charlie's bakelite rings were the real finds of the day.  As stated, there were no really exceptional bottles brought out of this hole, but here's a small surprise, along with a little "Brownatone" bottle that I like very much.  We dug what we thought was an art deco vase (which I luckily won in a straw-drawing contest).  After cleaning it up, though, it looks like the neck is ground glass, ready to accept a stopper.  Maybe a small apothecary jar?  What do y'all think?


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's the "vase."


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 1, 2010)

And the top of the vase...


----------



## madman (Jun 1, 2010)

hey charlie  very nice! ya did good, mike the stoppered bottle cleaned up nice !


----------

